# Exercising



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I guest raw feeding is not also helping my dogs, but also my family. I been more aware of what we eat and I even joined WW two weeks ago. 
I been trying to walk at least 15 minutes every day. I have to recognize that the only exercise that my dogs were doing were in their own playing in the backyard. I live in a hill and for me was not fun to walk on it. Also, the bad winter that we had.
So, now that I am walking, I am taking the girls with me, but Cassie ( 7 years old and still overweight) stop during the walking and looks very tired. We are walking up and down the hill.
Should I force her to keep walking? I am afraid that she faint or something. Should I check her heart or something?:frown:


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

Is Cassie a Boxer?

An overweight dog of a breed prone to heart conditions I wouldnt push to do any extended exercise until she is in better shape. If you havent had her heart checked to this point, it might be worth going to a canine CARDIOLOGIST and having them listen to make sure there are no issues prior to beginning an exercise program with her. 

Keeping the dog in good condition (and therefor their heart in good condition) is half the battle sometimes with beating the cardiological problems in certain breeds. 

DCM and the other heart issues that Dobes have are scarier to me than 90% of the other health conditions that plague some breeds.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with Grandiose, but I've always been one that may have overexercised my dogs, BUT i think too much with a dog that is obese is asking for problems, i would say when she thinks its enough you should listen at this point. once she gets into better shape and you have visited somebody to have her heart checked and she is good to go then push her with some treats, or excited prompting.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, she is the Boxer in the picture. She had her check out about three months ago and the vet told me everything was well. I will call the vet and ask. Thanks!


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

You need to take her to a Veterinary CARDIOLOGIST...normal Vets are not well enough trained to work with heart conditions. You need to take her to a Specialist and have her checked out prior to commiting her to a work out program. Regular Vets can give you a baseline exam (and all they really do is stick a stethoscope to the side of the dog and listen - have you ever had an Echo done on her?), and are generalists. If you had a heart problem would you go to a regular Doctor or would you go to one who specializes in nothing but hearts?? I'm guessing you would be seeing a Cardiologist. And so should your dog.

Dobes and Boxers have very similar heart conditions....and they really arent something to take lightly or dismiss off the word of a normal Vet. Not trying to scare you or be mean, but I've seen too many people heart broken when their dog just dropped over from DCM after their regular vet said the dog was "fine"...hearts in these breeds just arent something to dismiss lightly, IMHO. My boy gets Echo'd annually to check for heart issues, although we have never had the OFA stuff done yet (much more rigourus and much more expensive testing - not worth it until the dog is 3 or 4 as that is when they start developing issues). He will start getting Holter'ed every other year from this point forward...


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Should I ask my Vet for a referal or just find one in the Yellow Pages?


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

Either one should work...your regular vet would know exactly who the certified Cardiologists in the area are, but if you have a Veterinary Specialty Clinic/Hospital in your area, that would be a good place to start.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

How expensive it will be? I need to know so I can prepare. I got pet Insurance, but they pay after. I don't use credit cards.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just wanted to say that hopefully you can get the OK to continue exercising and gradually increase your time. I would think that your vet should be able to point you in the direction of a cardiologist and they would be able to give you a quote at least. Good luck.


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> How expensive it will be? I need to know so I can prepare. I got pet Insurance, but they pay after. I don't use credit cards.


It honestly depends on the Vet and the area you are in. We pay about $150 for non-OFA Echos. If you go to Orthopedic Foundation for Animals you can find some health testing clinics possibly in your area, and might be able to find a cardiology clinic being held sometime soon that would offer cheaper rates for Echo's and the like. 
Really, the best thing to do would be to call and ask what their prices are so you can prepare. Also, be aware that it may be something your pet insurance does not cover, as many see cardiology issues in some breeds as "pre-existing" as some breeds (like Boxers and Dobermans) have such a high-incidence of them throughout the breed.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Just wanted to say that hopefully you can get the OK to continue exercising and gradually increase your time. I would think that your vet should be able to point you in the direction of a cardiologist and they would be able to give you a quote at least. Good luck.


I was wondering if I can try to walk her in a flat area and see what happen? Do you think it can be risky also? I will be calling my vet tomorrow. Cassie is overweight and the raw diet is not doing much without her exercising. I am giving her 1.5 lbs a day and sometimes less. I feel bad to give her less, because it don't look much. Her ideal weight should be 65 lbs.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think walking her in a flat area should be stressful. Bring some water, bottle for you, bottle for the dog if they look pooched, stop and take a break.

Once they get cleared I'd get a dog backpack. Put the water in there and have Cassie carry it. It will give her some extra exercise as you both get in shape.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I was wondering if I can try to walk her in a flat area and see what happen? Do you think it can be risky also? I will be calling my vet tomorrow. Cassie is overweight and the raw diet is not doing much without her exercising. I am giving her 1.5 lbs a day and sometimes less. I feel bad to give her less, because it don't look much. Her ideal weight should be 65 lbs.


If you want her to cut the weight you have to not feel bad lol, I know its hard i feel hard only giving my guy 16oz a day because some days he acts like he's starving! about 20oz is what you should be giving to maintain weight from what i understand... about half or a little more, 1-1.5%. 10-15oz, which will seem like much less and you can probably increase a little bit once she is getting plenty of exercise. walking in a flat area could probably get you a little more time out there as the hill could be hard work for her. just gauge by her body language, until she starts to get back into shape. when she is done just get her excited a little bit and let her know how well she did, and head back to the house.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Tobi said:


> If you want her to cut the weight you have to not feel bad lol, I know its hard i feel hard only giving my guy 16oz a day because some days he acts like he's starving! about 20oz is what you should be giving to maintain weight from what i understand... about half or a little more, 1-1.5%. 10-15oz, which will seem like much less and you can probably increase a little bit once she is getting plenty of exercise. walking in a flat area could probably get you a little more time out there as the hill could be hard work for her. just gauge by her body language, until she starts to get back into shape. when she is done just get her excited a little bit and let her know how well she did, and head back to the house.


So, for 65 lbs I should be giving her 10 to 15 oz for an ideal weight of 65 lbs? She is going to hate me! LOL.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Grandiose said:


> It honestly depends on the Vet and the area you are in. We pay about $150 for non-OFA Echos. If you go to Orthopedic Foundation for Animals you can find some health testing clinics possibly in your area, and might be able to find a cardiology clinic being held sometime soon that would offer cheaper rates for Echo's and the like.
> Really, the best thing to do would be to call and ask what their prices are so you can prepare. Also, be aware that it may be something your pet insurance does not cover, as many see cardiology issues in some breeds as "pre-existing" as some breeds (like Boxers and Dobermans) have such a high-incidence of them throughout the breed.


Thank You for that information. I just emailed one of the clinics for this Saturday. I really need to know what is wrong with her. She is been a couch potato for very long time, so I hope she is only like her mama in bad shape, but is better to play safe than sorry. 
I am really very happy to had found this great group with such good people. Love you All!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> So, for 65 lbs I should be giving her 10 to 15 oz for an ideal weight of 65 lbs? She is going to hate me! LOL.


2% is about 20oz for her, you can continue to feed that percentage the weight loss will take far longer and be less noticeable, but if you cut it down by a fraction from how i understand you can get a little bit quicker results, so for her you could go with a few less oz per day if she isn't getting much exercise.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I got an appointment for an Echo for next Saturday. They ask you to pay for it when you register, so all is done. It cost me $180. She also have Arthritis in her back legs, so I am wondering if it hurt when she walk. 
I just looking for another reasons, I don't want my girl to have any heart problems  She is like my daughter. I love her so much! 
I reduced her food amount. This morning I gave her 8 oz of duck back. In the afternoon I will give her about 4 oz of meat. Poor girl! She love her raw meat so much!
I have to do the best for her health. I can not imagining my life without her. I am so sorry, but Cassie is a very special dog.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You're such a great dog mama to Cassie. Hopefully your baby girl will check out well and you can resume this new exercise plan soon!

I know how it feels cutting back on how much you're feeding...My big guy Preston was tipping the scales at 81 lbs at Petsmart and I've been feeding him around 20 oz a day. I've gotta slim him down too but he is such a fatty and just loves his food. :[


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I think you are doing the right thing in ALL areas. That's great that you have joined WW and are walking for you! Good Job!
Getting the dog off the couch is also awesome. I know with our constant rain that we've had, it's been a lot easier to stay home and skip the walk! Taking Cassie to get checked is a good idea. I think we tend to forget that anyone, be it a person or a dog, if you have been a "Couch Potato" you need to take it slow in the beginning. We forget that dogs get out of shape over the winter just like us! So going out for a long walk/run needs to be a gradual thing until everyone is back in shape.
I have cut back Bonzi's food to 10oz daily. He's been on the heavy side since we rescued him a few years ago. Finally, I am happy to report, he now has a hour glass shape to him. He has always just been a long cylinder! 
Just take it slow and steady and I'm sure the two of you will be looking and feeling better than ever!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just wanted to add that losing weight will help the arthritis and joints more than any pill could ever do. Are you able to take her swimming anywhere? Swimming is awesome, low (no) impact, resistance exercise. Just think of it like 'The Biggest Loser'. Health clearance withe the Dr first, then slow but consistent exercise combined with reduced calorie intake, and you'll be a winner. 
Simply put, I believe that you've got to have more calorie output than calorie input to lose the beef. 
Good luck and be tough (as far as portion size is concerned), its the best thing you can do for your girl.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you are a GOOD DOG OWNER. Yes, it is expensive (I have two dogs under the care of a cardiologist, one with advanced mitral valve disease) but it is so worth it. 

My cardiologist says about my little dog with heart disease - she needs moderate exercise, but don't force her. When she is tired, she will stop and rest. I'm sure if your dog is perfectly fine in every way except being overweight, following that will still be good for her because she is obese, and she will get more stamina.

By the way, my 10 pound dog was 20 pounds when i got her last year. She was like a giant stuffed sausage with a head sticking out. She lost 50% of her body weight in 10 months, a pound per month. She is a totally different dog, AND it is also very good for her heart disease not to carry that extra weight around.

I preach, preach preach exercise for dogs - I am involved in some rescues who honestly believe alot of love is enough. It's not. If I could never leave my house or yard, I would be insane - it's the same with a dog. Even if the weather is horrible, we go out for five minutes, take a ride in the car, do something to get them out every day.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh if we could swim every day we would be in heaven!!! So easy on the joints, so good for the heart. 

I learned with my dog that you just have to ignore the big sad eyes saying "pleeeease" (or more likely "give me a treat you big fat [insert nasty word here]"


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank You everyone! I will keep you posted with the test results. When I feed her tonight, she really looks at me like; it is all ? I hope she doesn't have anything bad in her heart. It is hard for me too,walk and I get short of breath when I am going up. 
today, I took Emma and my daughter's Baby Lab and in the way down Emma stopped few times. It is true that the Lab was making us move fast going down, LOL
When Cassie saw the leashes got excited to go for a walk, but this time she stayed home until we have the Echo Results.


----------

